# "we don't hire drivers who worked for someone else"



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Was applying for part time driver for a pizzeria and this was what the owner told me. I told him I have delivered for DD, Eats and GH to show my delivery experience and customer service experience. I also said my app won't be open when working for the pizzeria. Not sure behind his logic but hey its his prerogative.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I remember Jimmy John's trying to do that and they got sued you could probably Google it


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

They think that maybe you will object to answering phones, folding boxes, mopping, cleaning the restroom, slapping dough, refilling the toppings, delivering drugs, etc.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn you would think the experience would help. I actually had a chicken wing place where I pick up regularly offer me a delivery job.


----------



## tursi72 (Mar 23, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Was applying for part time driver for a pizzeria and this was what the owner told me. I told him I have delivered for DD, Eats and GH to show my delivery experience and customer service experience. I also said my app won't be open when working for the pizzeria. Not sure behind his logic but hey its his prerogative.


Which pizza place was it?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> They think that maybe you will object to answering phones, folding boxes, mopping, cleaning the restroom, slapping dough, refilling the toppings, delivering drugs, etc.


 The owner did disclose on the Craigslist ad that the driver role will include store ops, ringing sales, cleaning.. Not sure about cooking pizza.



tursi72 said:


> Which pizza place was it?


Ha ha.. In DuPage Naperville.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

This is the reason app jobs exist.


----------



## tursi72 (Mar 23, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> The owner did disclose on the Craigslist ad that the driver role will include store ops, ringing sales, cleaning.. Not sure about cooking pizza.
> 
> Ha ha.. In DuPage Naperville.


You don't have to be secretive about it.Just wondering because I've been delivering for a pizza place for the past 2 years on the weekends in Naperville. I strictly drive however.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

tursi72 said:


> You don't have to be secretive about it.Just wondering because I've been delivering for a pizza place for the past 2 years on the weekends in Naperville. I strictly drive however.


Adamos..


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

That's like Burger King saying they won't hire you if you've ever worked at a fast food place at anytime in your life.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lolz... True that.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

No, it's not the same thing.
Gig-based workers definitely have a different attitude, something that would have to be adjusted for a regular workplace. That is something which some employers may feel isn't worth the trouble, something which some gig-workers may no longer be capable of doing as well... Whether a workplace employer has the right to discriminate on that basis is another story.
Unfortunately, since lawsuits are unlikely to resolve much (mostly because even if you win you won't want to work for them) I think the easy answer is to move along.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I wouldn't hire me either. After the manager looks at my resume, he/she would probably feel threatened. No worries though, I don't do 60-70 hours a week in fast food on salary.


----------

